# BFN today



## SF (Apr 13, 2006)

Have just received BFN this afternoon and devastated.  1st time IVF at 41 yrs, unexplained reason for not getting pregnant naturally, everything went well throughout treatment.  Have had to pay for treatment.  3 close friends all recently had babies - all unplanned & one "couldn't understand how she got she got pregnant as her & her partner are not that close anyway"!!! So unfair. Anyone else 'unexplained' got BFP in the end?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just wanted to send you a big hug  have a look on the unexplained thread there are some positive stories on there  (link below)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

pam xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Just wanted to send you a big hug.  Its so hard isnt it.  

Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## SF (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for your kind comments.  Have had a quick look on suggested link and will go back to it, thanks.  Am looking to the future and have not been put off trying again.  Good luck to all of you out there xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi SF 
Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear of your news. I had af before testing and I tested negative yesterday. I was sort of unexplained (thought my fallopian tubes are a bit slack) and I got pg whilst d/r in November and acupuncture and a holiday were the only things I did differently. Sadly I had a mc and now my negative cycle. A friend of someone at work got pg at naturally 44 after 8 years of trying. She used a hpt that had expired 7 years previously.
I hope your dreams come true soon.
Love Cath x


----------



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

im not on treatment yet im only under investigation so i have a long journey to go BUT i am 24 days late im never ever that late so i had a pregnancy test and i got a BFN and i was devastated but it is a whole lot worse for you and my heart goes out to you i nearly shed a tear reading your little message!

i am so terribly sorry!

my heart aches with yours!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just wanted to send you big hugssssss and say how very sorry i am

Melanie xx


----------

